# couple of questions about the base standard features on 2020 Tiguan S 4motion



## SpoonGTI (Dec 3, 2002)

Hi, it's been years since i've posted on vortex and just picked up a 2020 Tiguan S 4motion a few weeks ago. Traded in my 2008 GTI and I thought it was pretty packed with standard features but after using my Tiguan, i'm impressed how much standard features it has for a base model. I know that bluetooth is starting to become a standard in new cars but it wasn't in my Mk5 GTI and the tiguan has it and finally get to use Carplay (never used it until now) and my Tiguan also has a feature called Car-Net that came with my tiguan for 5 years. After using the app, it looks to give it's location, status on the mileage, maintenance and it's status which is impressive for my vehicle to have constant connectivity. I guess the car-net feature also has the option to purchase hotspot connectivity from the service (uses Verizon). The one thing I wanted to ask if everyone else that picked up a recent late model VW came with USB-C ports which surprised me that it came with a newer type of port that newer phones are utilizing. 

Plus, i've never seen a head unit with so many features that is also touch based (this is all pretty cool since I haven't bought a new car in 12 years) in a base model vehicle. I also wanted to ask if it was possible to read out of the tire pressure in real time because I see it displays a function for the TPMS but dosen't give a readout the tire pressure.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

SpoonGTI said:


> Hi, it's been years since i've posted on vortex and just picked up a 2020 Tiguan S 4motion a few weeks ago. Traded in my 2008 GTI and I thought it was pretty packed with standard features but after using my Tiguan, i'm impressed how much standard features it has for a base model. I know that bluetooth is starting to become a standard in new cars but it wasn't in my Mk5 GTI and the tiguan has it and finally get to use Carplay (never used it until now) and my Tiguan also has a feature called Car-Net that came with my tiguan for 5 years. After using the app, it looks to give it's location, status on the mileage, maintenance and it's status which is impressive for my vehicle to have constant connectivity. I guess the car-net feature also has the option to purchase hotspot connectivity from the service (uses Verizon). The one thing I wanted to ask if everyone else that picked up a recent late model VW came with USB-C ports which surprised me that it came with a newer type of port that newer phones are utilizing.
> 
> Plus, i've never seen a head unit with so many features that is also touch based (this is all pretty cool since I haven't bought a new car in 12 years) in a base model vehicle. I also wanted to ask if it was possible to read out of the tire pressure in real time because I see it displays a function for the TPMS but dosen't give a readout the tire pressure.


1) Where are you that the vehicle came with USB-C? To my knowledge all vehicles are your standard USB plug in. *Edit, see you’re in Cali, like all other NA vehicles, you definitely have standard USB plug in, not USB-C.* 

This is a USB-C connector.










2) The TPMS is based off your wheel rotation. The system picks up different rotational speeds essentially to determine that a tire is low. It is not your traditional TPMS, so you will never see a read out of exact tire pressure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpoonGTI (Dec 3, 2002)

zimmie2652 said:


> 1) Where are you that the vehicle came with USB-C? To my knowledge all vehicles are your standard USB plug in. *Edit, see you’re in Cali, like all other NA vehicles, you definitely have standard USB plug in, not USB-C.*
> 
> This is a USB-C connector.
> 
> ...


Here's a picture of my USB-C ports in my tiguan. I just wanted to see if this was a recent change for the 2020 model year in VWs.










Thanks on number 2, didn't know if there was an option to get a real time read out or not. Thanks.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

SpoonGTI said:


> Here's a picture of my USB-C ports in my tiguan. I just wanted to see if this was a recent change for the 2020 model year in VWs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have a 2020 and a 19 in the driveway, both have USB-A connectors. Weird. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

USB-C is one of the changes for 2020, it's always possible that early models still had the standard USB-A until the newer parts came into production. 

Like mentioned before the TPMS is an indirect system that does not have sensors in the wheels. It uses the ABS system to measure wheel rotation to determine if there is a changer in tire pressure. All it can measure is if there is a noticeable drop from the set pressure, so no readout on the infotainment system. The one downside unlike the MK5 is you have to drive before it can tell if there is a problem, it won't show if you just start the car. But bright side no more buying sensors.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

gti_addict said:


> USB-C is one of the changes for 2020, it's always possible that early models still had the standard USB-A until the newer parts came into production.
> 
> Like mentioned before the TPMS is an indirect system that does not have sensors in the wheels. It uses the ABS system to measure wheel rotation to determine if there is a changer in tire pressure. All it can measure is if there is a noticeable drop from the set pressure, so no readout on the infotainment system. The one downside unlike the MK5 is you have to drive before it can tell if there is a problem, it won't show if you just start the car. But bright side no more buying sensors.


That’s true, I did not think about that. 

Not like VW hasn’t done that sorta thing before. 

Sorry OP! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

zimmie2652 said:


> ....Not like VW hasn’t done that sorta thing before. ....


So, how is that different than any other make?


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

That's pretty much all manufacturers off almost anything that has model year changes. It's silly to stop a production line to add in a part lol.


----------



## Kushdaiin (Feb 24, 2012)

It case you are wondering about the TPMS direct read system, it is possible to retrofit it on the MQB platform. I recently did this on my Golf R. Need VCDS and some wiring knowledge, oh and the TPMS’s. Aliexpress have OEM kits from China that come with the hardware you need. They’re $150 or so. You would to put some money aside to have the TPMS’s installed and would also need to probably buy the Touareg valve stems like I needed to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Kushdaiin said:


> It case you are wondering about the TPMS direct read system, it is possible to retrofit it on the MQB platform. I recently did this on my Golf R. Need VCDS and some wiring knowledge, oh and the TPMS’s. Aliexpress have OEM kits from China that come with the hardware you need. They’re $150 or so. You would to put some money aside to have the TPMS’s installed and would also need to probably buy the Touareg valve stems like I needed to....


For what possible benefit? What do you do with the additional information?


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

Just a brief, anecdotal FYI on the TPMS - they are VERY generous before giving you a warning. 

Mine came on a few weeks ago, so I went and measured all 4 tires and they were 38/38/38/15 PSI. Granted the car sat overnight but it was a solid 5 minute drive before the car dinged at me. It was a minor puncture and easily fixed, but just be aware that you may not have as much time (of course, YMMV) as you think once the warning goes off.


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

Yeah I left work one afternoon and made it around the corner before the TPMS started flashing because I had a flat on the passenger rear. Call me lazy for not walking around the whole car when I leave work lol.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

gti_addict said:


> Yeah I left work one afternoon and made it around the corner before the TPMS started flashing because I had a flat on the passenger rear. Call me lazy for not walking around the whole car when I leave work lol.


If you can't feel a flat tire, should you be driving?


----------



## PanSeared (Aug 18, 2021)

New member here... Happily lurking for a while and have learned a ton (and make some nice mods based on the info I've found, so thanks!).

Car was in the shop and drove a 2021 loaner, so slightly related questions :

Has anyone done a retrofit with the 2020-2021 usb-c ports to a usb-a?
What about the qi wireless charger in the compartment?
Las question is I noticed the responsiveness of the software to be more snappier in the newer model. Could that be related to a firmware upgrade? Can anyone point me in a direction the learn more about that, if it's possible?

Thanks a ton in advance. I'm in the US, in case that would make a difference.


----------

